# Cost of Nannies?



## dannyd (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi,

I am trying to research the cost of a live out nanny for full time work (Mon-Friday) 0715 - 1830 in Larnaca. Does anyone have one or does anyone know the rough prices per month? Do you pay more for english speaking nannies?

Thanks 

Danny


----------



## andrew-roper (Oct 4, 2008)

*i'm a nanny..*



dannyd said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am trying to research the cost of a live out nanny for full time work (Mon-Friday) 0715 - 1830 in Larnaca. Does anyone have one or does anyone know the rough prices per month? Do you pay more for english speaking nannies?
> 
> ...


hi danny, its funny i should find this post as i am looking for work in cyprus, i havent moved out there yet, but if i could find a job it would certainly help me make my decision. I have a level 3, diploma in childcare and education,i currently work in pre-school in wales, i have never done private nannying but do have three children of my own, aged 11, 7, and 6. And have also had work experience in private nurserys and schools, I also have a clear CRB certificate. I dont know how much it costs but can try and find out for you, are you already living in cyprus? how many children do you have and how old are they? from claire..


----------

